# E795 electrical problem



## gemmerson (May 1, 2005)

Hopeful someone with much more elctrical knowledge than me can help:

We were away Friday till Sunday without hook up. Everything charged and van been working fine all summer.

Sat night got back to van late on and noticed lights were dim to the point of nearly not working and control panel said leisure battery at 8v !! Suspect kids left everything on.

On Sunday pm went to start van to leave and vehical battery flat.

Got a jump start, drove home, parked up and now Toad alarm keeps going off every 15 mins or so.

Does anyone know if the vehical battery gets used automatically if the leisure one is done.?. Otherwise i am assuming a duff vehical battery or a drain on it ?

Any help or thoughts much appreciated.

George


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You normally have to select leisure or vehicle battery yourself on the control panel. Don't know of any that switch to vehicle battery on their own - would not be a good idea!!!
Apart from the possibility of your kids messing around with the control panel I would get your battery checked.



Trevor


----------

